# how do I go about getting t-shirts made, labelled and printed abroad.



## freddied (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I usually print my own t-shirts on plain gildan tees but I would really like to get a supplier abroad in somewhere like thailand/china etc to actually make the t-shirts and label and print them for me then ship them to the uk. is this possible? if so how would I go about it? do I need an agent over there or should I just contact these suppliers directly?
also, what would the pricing be like generally, I assume it'd be much cheaper than paying the UK rates.

cheers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> also, what would the pricing be like generally


There's no general pricing. It depends on so many factors. 

One of the important ones is the quantity (which really decides whether custom manufacturing is worth it for you)


----------

